#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Do You Know When And Where Agriculture First Developed?!

## Moana

*Hello Friends!*


Do you know where first agriculture was born? EGYPT! Yes, around 8000 BC *Egypt* started agricultural on its soil near Nile River and the first farming was *WHEAT AND BROWN BARELY AS WELL AS LENTILS!*


*Rice was first grown in CHINA*



*Potatoes, coffee beans in SOUTH AFRICA*

*Here after if anyone asks you the origin of agriculture answer them simply EGYPT!!*  :Thumbs:

----------

